

Analysis of Mattermark – Quantifying Private Company Growth  - philip1209
http://www.telegraphresearch.com/mattermark/

======
kumarski
I think the value of mattermark is difficult to gauge wothout open books or
google analytics data disclosed.

I wonder how mattermark could grab that data?

Danielle seems like a confident entrepreneur and certainly very persistent.

Will be exciting to see where it goes.

~~~
philip1209
There are data sources that are difficult or expensive to obtain but provide a
more accurate gauge of web traffic. For example, ad networks can provide this.
You can dig deeper and get a representative sample of data from sources such
as the OpenDNS Investigate platform.

It's a cool product, but the market fit isn't perfect yet.

